# Modern Arnis in SLC



## Kuya (May 5, 2002)

I'm looking for anyone studying Modern Arnis, Kali, Eskrima or the like in the SLC or Provo areas.  I've been studying for a while now but recently moved & am dying to practice.  Anyone...?

Kuya


----------

